# Old Shipmates.



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

Trying to trace Dave Smiley,& John Wright worked with Lamnalco @ Jabel Dhanna 1974 -1977 also on GrayMackenzie tankers in Gulf.


----------

